
Health experts have figured out how much time is okay to spend sitting each day - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/06/02/medical-researchers-have-figured-out-how-much-time-is-okay-to-spend-sitting-each-day/
======
freehunter
I'll buy that health experts have figured out the sitting is bad. But health
experts still haven't figured out if eating cholesterol is bad for you, if red
meat cause cancer, or is salt causes high blood pressure. I'm sure they
haven't "figured out" exactly how much time we can spend sitting.

"This is an initial guidance, which we do expect to have to evolve with time"

TL;DR: get up and walk around occasionally.

